
Cracked It, a social enterprise that repairs phones - mat_jack1
https://www.crackedit.org/
======
hirundo
> A society where no young person feels that crime is their only option. This
> crime can become violent. Knife crime offences resulting in injury have
> increased by 22% in the last year, and 85% of violent offenders are aged
> between 16 and 29

I think they're saying that their workforce will include such violent
offenders. Good for them. Probably most of these people need another chance
and are worthy of it.

But I can't say I'd be comfortable calling them to my home. My father once
hired a youth offender to do yardwork. He worked for him for several months.
About a year later he came to the house with a girlfriend, robbed the
occupants, and murdered two of them. They were the family I sold the house to
after my father died.

Maybe my bias against violent offenders is bigotry. Surely this was a rare
case. It isn't very fair to generalize. Yet I do fear them, and if I used this
service I'd make an effort not to let them know where I live. It seems likely
that many other people feel this way. That gives Cracked It a particularly
tough hill to climb for a startup. I wish them well.

~~~
Johnny555
I don't think I'd be comfortable even giving them my phone unless I can wipe
it first.

~~~
TrainedMonkey
Turning off a modern phone should make it virtually impregnable to non-state
actors. Do you have specific evidence that points otherwise?

~~~
Johnny555
It's not clear why I have to provide evidence that my phone has any
vulnerabilities to justify being my being uncomfortable handing it to a
stranger with a known criminal past. Security comes in layers and one of those
layers is physical security.

------
Scoundreller
In Toronto; we have 3+ of these for bicycles. Transportation is democratizing.

I love seeing the same principles applied to communications.

------
advisedwang
The domain looks like "crack edit"

~~~
snazz
Another victim of the expertsexchange problem. It's unfortunate because
hyphens really should be avoided in URLs. For the last couple of domain names
I've registered, I made sure to put the potential names into the "Detect
language" box in Google Translate to make sure they weren't inappropriate
words in another language, in addition to reading them upside down and
backwards for other English interpretations. Naming things is hard.

~~~
ezequiel-garzon
_It 's unfortunate because hyphens really should be avoided in URLs._

Why? Due to SEO penalization?

~~~
redis_mlc
The old reason was because in radio ads, saying the domain with the dash was
confusing.

A friend of mine just registered a domain name with a made-up spelling of
regular words kind of like "leet-speak". The two of us are the only ones who
can type it from memory, which is not good.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Aitch tee tee pee colon slash slash slashdot dot com.

------
andylynch
These guys also do popups - eg they come to your office once a month and set
up in the canteen. The feedback I’ve heard is really good.

A similar business locally working with ex-offenders is redemption roasters
(coffee).

Another really good example of how this can be successful helping people is
Timpson’s.

------
anonytrary
Looks like we've got ourselves another Experts Exchange (see the domain name).

~~~
mosselman
Crack edit? Is this a term I should be familiar with? To be clear: I know
‘crack’ is a drug, I am asking if ‘crack’ in combination with ‘edit’ is
something funny.

~~~
cglong
Read aloud, "crack edit" unfortunately sounds a lot like "crack addict".

------
freedomben
This looks really neat, but it seems like a really bad time to be in
"workplace" repair when so many are working from home due to a pandemic. I
just found out I'll be stuck at home until at least 2021.

------
chemmail
Wow an even dumber name for a copycat of icracked. Another dumb name.

~~~
andylynch
Despite knowing about them for a year or so, you made me think, and I realise
that their name is really quite clever: you’ve cracked it - they can fix it.
But ‘cracked it’ also means they have also solved the problem!

